# yay! my 5 week old squab out flew a hawk!



## sinister357 (Aug 3, 2009)

this morning i let my 1 month old squad out. as soon as i went inside, a hawk attacked him. i saw the beginning of the chase. they flew and tumbled on to the back deck and from there took off flying like theres no tomorrow. it was strange because he has never flown like that or very much at all. well, i figured it was his time so oh well... - 4 hrs later and to my surprise he returned! i cant believe it! he was able to lose the hawk at his age! i'm so happy hes back just had to let y'all know.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

oh wow!!! how frightening, i would give him a big kiss and tell him he's grounded for a while!


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

Is this the squab that lost his parents when you were on vacation because they ran out of water? If it is, what a frightening life he has started out to have. Poor baby, I hope his life gets better. mindy


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

You are lucky he made it back, might not be as lucky next time.

If you are flying this little one by itself, that poor bird is just a sitting duck. Pigeons are safer in numbers and should fly in a group. NEVER fly them alone.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

yeah, alone is not good, he is like a piece of bait out there alone....a flock will fly together and up real high so the hawk can not get them...really if your going to fly birds get a flock of at least 10 or more birds and train them to trap when called, so if you do see a hawk...because your supposed to be out there with them ,you can call them in to the safety of the loft...I would keep this one in as you will not have a yb to talk about if you keep letting him out by himself... he did learn alot though and Im very glad he out maneuverd the BOP, he/she is real special now, more reason to protect him/her.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2009)

if you keep letting this bird out he wont last a week outside your loft alone .... when you said that you figured it was his time kinda says it all for me thou


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

Lokataloft, don't be surprised he had the same reaction and no remorse when the parents died because of NO water while on vacation. Hopefully he will listen and learn but I'm afraid that him being to young, I think he wants to learn lessons the hard way. Its ashame that the birds have to be the lesson. mindy


----------



## sinister357 (Aug 3, 2009)

i really dont have a choice. he is the only pigeon born and raised here so i cant let the others fly with him. im not tossing him - just letting him out of the cage to get used to being out so he may be a little tamer. from now on i will supervise him at all time while out.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

sinister357 said:


> i really dont have a choice. he is the only pigeon born and raised here so i cant let the others fly with him. im not tossing him - just letting him out of the cage to get used to being out so he may be a little tamer. from now on i will supervise him at all time while out.


sounds like a good plan. but..I know you really don't want to lose him...you are his protector and you need to think of him first...it only take a second for it to happen, so he really should fly with a flock. your going to do what you want, but if it were me he would not come out of the loft alone, even if I was out there....so give it some more thought.


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

If you want him to be tamer, bring him in the house and let him fly in a room and interact with you. The poop cleans up, and if you love him and want him to be safe then let him have one little room in the house. I have 4 pigeons and they have there own room and they fly free all day long. I don't know where you are at, but if you have terrible winters like allot of us do, he needs to be protected from the weather. I think this little guy has had enough trauma in his life, let him have a stress free life for awhile in the safety of your house. mindy


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

sinister357 said:


> i really dont have a choice. he is the only pigeon born and raised here so i cant let the others fly with him. im not tossing him - just letting him out of the cage to get used to being out so he may be a little tamer. from now on i will supervise him at all time while out.


Your learning, the hawk knows your bird is there so it will be watching for him. Lock down for a while and also pigeons are a flock bird because the more eyes watching for danger the better. This little guy needs some friends. Also Hawks are in migration now so it is a good idea to wait.

God Bless,
Tony


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

Sinister, I'm a little confused, maybe you can explain a couple things to me. I have read your old threads and just this past week you said the homers aren't sitting on eggs. Then you mention some red pigeons in another post with pictures. And now you say you only have this pigeon in this post. I would like to know how many pigeon you have total? How many died while you were on vacation? I'm not gettting on you, I just want to know. mindy


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

Sinister. I have sent you a pm asking the same questions, and I'm writing on this again, so it will come up on NEW POST. Are you going to be adult enough to answer the questions? mindy


----------



## keystonepaul (Sep 7, 2009)

Sinister, your learning (as am I) I just don't have any pigeons yet. LOL. I'd like to make my big mistakes in my thinking that I make as I read, take in what others say, and learn much ( I know I can't learn everything) of what I need to before I get my birds. I can then get those thoughts reinforced or corrected and have a pretty solid foundation (for a newbie) when my first bird takes position on his/her perch in my loft. Have you visited with anyone that has any pigeons near you? I'm making several trips in the next week to visit lofts and pick brains (listening much more than I talk and thanks members for the offers). 
Mindy-your tough- fair- but tough. You make me smile at your caring. Keystonepaul


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

Keystonepaul, If he would have shown alittle remorse instead of just saying 5 words on how the birds died and hasn't avoided any of my questions maybe I wouldn't be so tough. But say oh well it must have been his time. Is awful. Believe me I was young once also, not anymore of course, but angry to me shows guilt. I think your going about learning first then getting birds is the right way to go. Ask allot of questions the only dumb question is the one that you don't ask. When I was 8 or 9 years old I went on vacation with my family and when we came home about 5 cats were dead in the horse torf (sp). The lady that was suppose to take care of them got in a car accident and was in the hospital and in the 70's there wasn't the convenience of cell phones, so the cats were looking for water. In this day and age for birds to die while on vacation is animal abuse in my opinion. And No mater what anyone else says I'm not going to change my mind. But maybe since I had that happen to me almost 35 years ago maybe thats why I'm so concerned about water and animals and maybe thats why I have numerouse water containers for all my animals. Its something I'll never forget. I know I told you this in a pm, but I wanted other to know why I want more answers and others should want more answers also, thats what this forum is about, learning making sure animals are treated right. I'm not the judge or the jury, I'm just concerned. Avoiding questions to me is guilty also. I'm glad I can make you smile. Hopefully sinister and I can be on better terms in the future and can smile at each others threads. min


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

min, everyone makes mistakes, we just have to stay open enough to allow them to want to come back here to learn, in the long run that is what is going to be good for the birds, nothing we can do about what has passed. hope he uses this site to the fullest and feels comfortable enough to come back.


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm trying to get the story, thats all. I hope he doesn't run off just because I asked a couple of questions. That is not my intention at all. I want to help him and the birds. I don't want him to learn lessons the hard way. You can't help someone if you don't know what your trying to help. People can ask me any question they want, I'll be happy to answer anything about birds or animals that I take care of. I always put myself in other peoples shoes and I don't feel I have asked any question that shouldn't be answered. Asking how many birds he has at this moment is all I'm asking? And how many birds died? but I doubt I'll ever get that answer. min


----------



## sinister357 (Aug 3, 2009)

pm replyed. i hope that satisfies your couriousity. please, carry on....


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

He said in the pm, he has 5 at the moment, one died after laying an egg, he lost a cock while cleaning a cage. I have asked a couple more question, do you still have the red ones? how many died while on vacation? and what do you mean you lost one while cleaning a cage, do you mean it flew away? 

I don't understand what the big secret is so I'm saying what is in the PM because I think people should know and if they don't want to know, then they don't have to read the thread. I also told him that his attitude stinks. I mentioned goga82 who's pigeon died after her mother stepped on it. She came on here and you could tell that she was upset, she showed so much compassion, you had to feel for her. Now if Goga came on here and said, oh well, it must have been its time, or o'well they are raised for meat. She would have gotten a terrible response like you have. Do you see my point. I don't know if people can be taught compassion, or its just in you, but hopefully you can learn some. mindy


----------



## sinister357 (Aug 3, 2009)

moderators, i really think this woman needs to get of my my back. and please, no more cut and paste pm.


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

sinister357, congrats on your bird's victory! hold on to that one! it sounds like a keeper
some day, it could lead your flock!


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

Tell me sinister, what are you mad about? I'm an adult and can carry on a conversation. I thought you wanted to learn. Well learning is asking questions and answering questions. Unless of course you have something to hide. I'm really confused, I think I have been nice compared to the San fran guy whose response is gone now and for good reason his response was really mean and uncalled for. I guess when it gets to hot in the kitchen for you, you want the moderators to step in and call me off. I don't know what "no more cut and past pm" means can you explain. Since your mad about me asking for the 4th time how many died while you were on vacation, I'm taking that to mean ALLOT died, and including the red ones that you showed a picture of. So since you don't want to answer it, thats what I believe and the subject now is dead to me. So I'm off you back. I just wanted the last word I guess, I'm a woman. Maybe its the name that you have chosen that leaves a bad feeling with me, does 357 mean gun, lets hope not. I'm 43 and I have never used the word sinister in my life, well now I have. mindy


----------



## sinister357 (Aug 3, 2009)

what are you mad about? me? i'm mad about the pm i'm getting from you demanding to know about my pigeons.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

If you have any questions you need help with please feel free to post..on with YOUR thread.....


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

With ALL respect to both of yall, just chill. whats done is done. we don't have a time machine to fix the past, we all make mistakes, and ACCIDENTS happen.

Peace out, Steve.


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm chilled I have been chilled. Who knew that two little questions could get somebody so upset. I didn't demand anything. What I said in my pm I posted right here. Whats done is done. Its the lack of remorse that I had a problem with and avoiding the questions. That, and I guess I called him out and caught him in lies. Actually sinister, I can see we will never be buddies, and I won't respond anymore to this. But I will be reading all your threads. 
I can also bet you almost anything, that you will let your pigeons have babies at this time of year, after people on here said not to, and they will probably end up freezing to death, and you will just say o'well it was there time, and it will be another lesson learned the hardway for your birds. Another "accident" you can say. mindy


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Im just so out of this loop here....race people breed at the end of december through feburary and into spring....what are you talking about?...sure if you don't have a good reason to breed then perhaps it is best to wait till spring, but no one can tell someone how and what to do...so the only thing is to give the best advice in a way that they will want to consider it. breeding also depends on what part of the country you live in...and if you have some heat and lights in the loft...so pigeons can breed all year, a fancier can make up his own mind on what they need and want to do in that area...Im confused as you speak for the pigeons well being..but yet your willing to ship a not weaned baby in the USPS...that to me is not a wise choice...not sure if you have changed that,but at one time that is what you were going to do...so we all make decisons about things and no need to harass someone. just take it slow and try to help not hinder.


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

Yeah! in the wild, pigeons breed year round. As long as they have food, the squabs can take it! Remember, The pigeon is one of the most adaptable birds in the world! If sinister wants to breed them in the winter, then I see no danger. just keep 'em fed, dry, and warm.


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

Its funny spirit wings you can jump down my throat, but you don't have a bad word to say to sinister. First of all I was referring to what yellowking said in another thread about waiting if you live in minnesota and its to much stress for them to have babies in the winter. I don't know where sinister lives and I don't care if he does have baby pigeons. My point was he is going to do what he wants to no matter what advice he gets. As far as sending out a young bird, I did follow the advice that I got from Reti and I respects reti advice more than anybodies. If she would say NO then I wouldn't do it. I'm new with pigeon also, I got my first two from Reti in April. I don't know anything about racers and didn't say I did.

I still am so confused about why people are so mad about 2 little questions. I'm shocked by this.

And Columa Livia, How warm should the loft be kept? And you say keep them Fed, dry and warm. Don't Forget and Watered!!

mindy


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

ok this is gone far enough....thread closed IMO, it's just not being helpful any longer.


----------



## sinister357 (Aug 3, 2009)

Mindy said:


> Spirit wings said in a pm to me that if I wanted to ask the questions again that I should PM you. Are you man enough to answer the questions or are you going to get angry because angry show GUILTY!!
> 
> HOW MANY DIED WHILE YOU WERE ON VACATION?
> 
> ...


i live in the metro erea of mn. if you shoud feel i have done anything unlawful, illegal, please report it to the local authorites. i will answer to them.


----------



## sinister357 (Aug 3, 2009)

Mindy said:


> Well the greater MN area is pretty large and sinister357 isn't your name, give me you name and address and I will be HAPPY to call the ASPA. Amazing 3 little questions!!!! I'm sure the birds are buried now, but I guess we have proof on here that birds did die because of NEGLECT and Lack of care while away. min


i'll tell you what... why don't you pm the adminstrator to retrieve that info if your really going to go that far...


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

I already have, you are just a PUNK!!!


----------



## sinister357 (Aug 3, 2009)

good luck!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

This thread is WAY off track and is going to be closed.


----------

